# stahls cad cut thermo film



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I am in need of help. I have thrown away a bunch of money lately on heat vinyl. I need to know if stahls thermo film is any good, you know won't wrinkle, crack, peel etc.
Is this a good product. I need to know ASAP because I need to order some for numbers for 100% black gildan shirts and so not want to throw more money away for 11 shirts

I want to know if when I wash it the shirt will look the same. I was told hotmark was good bought a roll it looks horrible, the guy that sold it to me at richardsons made a shirt for me himself and it looked the same. I want a quality product and I need help finding it. I need it quick and they can ship today but not if I do not hurry and order it.

Thanks for any input you can give.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i haven't used stahl's so i can't comment on their material. what i HAVE had consistently excellent results from is multicut from joto or thermoflex. i prefer the multicut because it comes in wider rolls than the thermoflex and i get less waste. i don't get wrinkling, cracking or peeling no matter how badly i abuse the stuff LOL


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thermofilm is a good vinyl, but it's MUCH thicker than most fashion vinyls. It's good for sports jerseys and workwear, but it's fairly heavy on t-shirts.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Chris order a roll of multicut from Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto they ship out of Akron so you will have it next day. I promise it will stand up to your expectations or I will buy it off you.


----------



## andersonart (Feb 27, 2008)

I have used the Stahls Gorilla-grip on t-shirts with no problems, I have a shirt that I did 5 years ago and the vinyl still looks brand new


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. You guys and girls are so helpful
I went ahead and ordered some eco film from Imprintables since they could have it here tomorrow.

David 
I will have to check out the stuff you are talking about since it is in Ohio. Richardsons, never again, they couldn't even return the call about the vinyl I bought from them
I am seriously thinking about the roland 540 soon so they just lost that sale as well.
By the way David where are you located?


----------



## Fresh Mode (Apr 9, 2008)

We swear by Stahl's Thermo Film, not 1 complaint yet.


----------



## HuMJohn (Dec 6, 2006)

Stahls ThermoFilm is a heavy vinyl that sets in 7 seconds at 330F. I go through 55 yard rolls of this stuff (in white and Athletic Gold) at a time. (Most of the other colors, I usually get in 10 to 25 yd qtys). My primary use of this is for the Little League and the Pop Warner team jerseys.

I use a lot of Joto's MultiCut, mostly for decorative designs. This stuff is very good for small, detailed work, as this is much thinner material than Stahls. This stuff cooks at 330F, also, but for a length of 20 seconds.

In both cases, the vinyl is very opaque and I have never had a bleed through. If your heat press is calibrated to temperature and you know your pressure settings, you should never have any problems with the vinyl peeling off, over time. The only cases that I or my clients (embroiderers & screen printers) have had in peeling, is when the garment comes in dirty, after wear or after being washed and still has detergent residue in the fibers.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Chani said:


> Thermofilm is a good vinyl, but it's MUCH thicker than most fashion vinyls. It's good for sports jerseys and workwear, but it's fairly heavy on t-shirts.


That's it in a nutshell. I like Thermofilm for bags, but not for tees. Easy weed is my vinyl of choice for tees.


----------



## Tijeras (Jul 3, 2008)

I Used the Themo film... and Agreed it is too thick for jerseys, Your heat press has to be at the correct temperature and becareful with your teflon sheet ( Have back ups ready )

Thermo film is good on bags.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

I love thermoflex plus, you can hardly even feel it when it's applied... the customers love it and it sticks to everything I have tried so far, from shirts, to football gear bags and more.


----------



## adbrown92 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have had mixed results with Thermo Film ... I have had it stick to some polyester game jerseys with no problem but then on some it starts pealing off ... Easyweed seems to stick the best for me but it jams more in the cutter ... Thermo Film cause hardly any jam ups in the cutter ...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Never had any vinyl jam the cutter...just use proper pressure, sharp blade, slow speed....BTW Ths thread is almost 5 years I'd, still info is valid


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm having a hard time cutting the thermo-film from stahls. I had to get it because the dye on some royal basketball jerseys was coming through on the easyweed vinyl. When I cut, I can't see the lines, then I go to peel it and it all comes up. I've upped the pressure on the blade but still having problems.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

gmille39 said:


> I'm having a hard time cutting the thermo-film from stahls. I had to get it because the dye on some royal basketball jerseys was coming through on the easyweed vinyl. When I cut, I can't see the lines, then I go to peel it and it all comes up. I've upped the pressure on the blade but still having problems.


What type of cutter do you have?

It could be a dull blade, blade not out 1/2 a credit card thickness, or worn cutting strip.

It also could be that you are cutting really small detail.

We recommend 170 grams of force when cutting Thermo Film.


----------



## allaver2002 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey guys.

I haven't had an issue with thermo-film when it comes to big designs (like front and back numbers), but when it comes to the smaller stuff I'm always having it peel off. Does anyone else have the same issue? Thank you!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

allaver2002 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I haven't had an issue with thermo-film when it comes to big designs (like front and back numbers), but when it comes to the smaller stuff I'm always having it peel off. Does anyone else have the same issue? Thank you!


How small? Thermo Film is not really meant to product small designs. I would recommend instead Fashion Film for fine detail.


----------

